

Programmers are born not made - Swizec
http://swizec.com/blog/programmers-are-born-not-made/swizec/3369

======
zidar
One nice way of describing a good programmer is this: You give a guy just a
few tools, and he already starts thinking on how those tools work and what he
can do with them.

The guy I was teaching just learned about printing chars, loops and arrays in
java, and in the next few days he wrote a simple console four in a row game
with pretty good AI and everything. - he makes me proud

The funny thing is that he can't understand how other people don't understand
what they're learnign.

